

Building Social Software for the Anti-Social [video] - JasonPunyon
http://talks.githubapp.com/talk/8ad7dbb3b8896fa3e7d59bbe0ba94a58a98ea056

======
spacemanaki
I'm repeating what's commented on the page, but big warning if you put
headphones in to listen to this (which you might want to as the audio is
quiet): pause it and turn down your volume before 55:00 or so because the q&a
is not normalized and the volume spikes up when the hand a mike off to someone
for a question.

------
hollerith
Can someone put "[video]" in the title, please?

